# ADA night time aeration equipment



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Does anyone know how this product works, or how it is hooked up. I'm guessing that the Co2 is hooked into the diffuser and the O2 his hooked in-line on the output, using the Lillie pipe as a diffuser (the timer turns on Co2 during the day and O2 during the night). From what I have read in past post, there is no good reason to aerate the water all night, but that it might help at the end of the night when O2 dropped below the average. This could be done with a simple timer, and it would be interesting just to try it out.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

If the image was larger, I can have a go at reading the Japanese (I can read Chinese characters) or someone else can. The same image on the Korean ADA distributor site names this as a Controller/Timer.



> there is no good reason to aerate the water all night


In my experience, aeration at night improves water quality. Improved water quality has benefits for both flora and fauna.

Naturally, from observing results, one does what seems to work best for the local situation.

In ADA aquariums, the CO2 delivery is exhibited; the aeration delivery is secreted.

I imagine the aeration is not with pure O2 but with air via an air pump. But I have not come across an ADA air pump on the Korean distributor's web site. The Japanese site in the next post does carry Pollen Glass Beetles for AIR as well as CO2.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Oh, by the way, here is a company that exports ADA. All the products are listed, including suction cups etc and the Timer.

http://www.aquaz.com/shopping/kaigai.html

The company exports to Taiwan especially. Terms are:



> About the delivery to foreign countries
> The sale at the home sales price doesn't go.
> 
> As for this page, the foreign countries are special.
> ...


Andrew Cribb


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

At first I thought it was a combination of a timer/ controller and a built in air pump. But I guess you supply the airpump?


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I guess so. ADA supplies something called an AIR SWEEPER in metal and glass. I'm not sure that is a pump. They also supply lime wood airstones. It's on the distributor's listing.

Andrew


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

It is a controller/timer combination. I used to use it. It is not an air pump. You supply it.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Why would high(er) O2 at night help anything?
Helps the bacteria respire better.

I've done a lot of gas experiments and the last 3 years with pure O2 additions.

I had to rule out whether high O2 levels surpressed algal growth. High O2 does not slow algae growth anymore than plant growth is hindered by excess O2.

The nightime % saturation values only fall to 90% or so right before the lights come on.
The max levels are in the 150-180% ranges 8-10 hours into the photoperoid.

The increased circulation, rather than the increase in O2 is the likely cause if you see improvement in the tank.

If you have a high loading rate, a wet dry or a larger filter to process all the waste will help and maintain a higher O2 levels, but in a tank with few fish, lots of feeding etc, this will not matter.

In most plants tanks, the DO should not matter to the point of adding Aeration.

One very good idea to do night time aeration:
If you are guessing the CO2 via a bubble rate, the aeration will remove any excess all night long so that the CO2 will be removed after building up all day(perhaps to high toxic levels if they remained 24/7).
This would in effect only have sky high CO2 levels during the time of max photosynthesis(say 2-8pm etc) which would not cause much stress to fish etc.

So fish and critters are only exposed for short durations of high CO2.

But beyond 30ppm, I don't think will really help.
It might with some plants.

The bad part about night time aeration:

*You remove O2 that would last above 100% saturation for most of the night*.

So............there are good and bad aspects here to this.
I turn the CO2 off at night and let it outgas through normal diffusion.
If you want to amplifiy things and get a tad more O2 for about 2-5 hours(95-100% vs 90%) go for it.

But be careful assuming it's the increased O2, circulation and O2 levels are different. You are doing two seperate things when you aerate.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

